# My dogter



## GDood (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's Cali.


----------



## ImWithThePyr (Apr 8, 2009)

Aawww!! What a cutie pie!!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Cute picture!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Cali the cutie!


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm assuming I'm the only one that can't load the big? It just tints out my screen   I wanna see! heh


----------



## GDood (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Postal, you can right click the picture and open link in new window. 

Cali's a 2.5 year old Shepherd/Lab/Border Collie/who knows what else...... she's only 35 lbs and still gets mistaken for a puppy.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Ah! Genius!! And that's a great looking Cali


----------



## Kristina97 (Apr 27, 2009)

Awww! Callie is adorable. Is she a Shepherd Mix? Oh, wait...yes, she is! hahaha I thought she was a puppy too! My goodness, that is funny.


----------

